# High ceilings (15 - 17ft ) how much charge (2X, 3X)?



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
although posted here is same question for framing hang finish..No matter how much you charge square ft (to frame hang or finish)..
how much "X" would you charge for a really high ceiling(15-17ft tall) compared with your standard high (8ft for ex)? Would you charge 2X? 2,5X? 3X? 4?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We charge double for everything over 10'. If it's over 25' we usually charge triple.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> We charge double for everything over 10'. If it's over 25' we usually charge triple.


Over 25' (son mas de 7 metros..) really tall

I finally budgeted 2.5X adviced with your post. It is an auditorium only almost 16' but adding the problem of having terraces in almost half place and the stage place.. We'll eventually have to arm and disarm high scaffolds some times..

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you please post some pictures if you get the job?:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

gazman said:


> Can you please post some pictures if you get the job?:thumbsup:


yes!! of course!!
thank you por suggesting Gazman!!

Can you please share your opinion about the 16' high jobs?
(How much you thing you might charge)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Given the height and the other issues with the stage and terraces, I would be looking at 3.5 to 4 x the normal rate. Moving scaffold and working over objects is very time consuming.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> We charge double for everything over 10'. If it's over 25' we usually charge triple.


I charge according time i spend on a project.:thumbup:
http://1drywall.com/ceiling.html


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

gazman said:


> Given the height and the other issues with the stage and terraces, I would be looking at 3.5 to 4 x the normal rate. Moving scaffold and working over objects is very time consuming.





igorson said:


> I charge according time i spend on a project.:thumbup:


Yes time is a good parameter.. :thumbsup:


----------

